# Dialer - brauche jetzt eure Hilfe



## Anonymous (7 Dezember 2004)

Hallo liebes Forum!

Unsere Geschichte (lang) ist folgende:

*Vor ein paar Wochen surfte die 18-jährige Tochter einer sehr guten Freundin von mir mit ihrem PC im Internet und hat sich vier Dialer installiert. Diese Dialer legten diverse Verknüpfungen auf ihrem Desktop an, die die Tochter dann innerhalb kurzer Zeit insgesamt 16 Mal anklickte. Jede Verbindung verursachte einen Schaden von 29,95€.

Nach Aussage der in technischen Dingen völlig unkundigen Tochter (sie weiß noch nicht einmal, was eine "Telefonverbindung" ist, und daß diese am Computer Kosten verursachen kann) wollte sie einen Sontext haben, und ist über Google auf dieser Dialer-Seite (vielleicht waren's auch mehrere Seiten, so genau läßt sich das alles nicht mehr rekonstruieren) gelandet. Dort ist sie dann aber aber nicht zum Ziel gekommen - daher auch die diversen Einwahlen. Am Ende hat sie es aufgegeben, ohne freilich die Folgen zu ahnen, welche sich auf der nächsten Telekom-Rechnung mit knapp 480€ darstellten!*

Die Dialer sind allesamt registriert, müssen zwei Mal per "OK" bestätigt werden und zeigen im letzten Fenster kleingedruckt den Preis an. Falls es von Interesse ist, hier sind sie (es sind sicher alte bekannte [] darunter):

_
#1
Tel.: 09009000-5130
Reg.-Nr.: 90090001530-1502930 vom :  Aug 25 2004 11:23AM
Adressierungsmerkmal : http://dialin.one2bill.de/?webmaster=1-gn
Hash - Wert CC235E67BF65B9DFF28E6749992DA52A16F17DD
Dateiname : gn.exe
Dialer - Version : 6.0.0.214
Inhalteanbieter : Global Netcom GmbH [] 58300 Wetter
Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten
one2bill GmbH
Von-Gravenreuth-Str. 40a
81827 München
Adresse des Vertretungsberechtigten
Herr []
Von-Gravenreuth-Str. 40a
81827 München

#2
Tel.: 09009000-1214
Reg.-Nr.: 90090001214-1424020 vom :  Jun 21 2004 10:02AM
Adressierungsmerkmal : jump.intexus.de
Hash - Wert :C0155CE994D8D9CB2561B34102D26BFF502BE070
Dateiname : abnehmen[deg-10129,de]exe
Dialer - Version : 1.2.1.9874
Inhalteanbieter : [] Flashbucks GbR Buttlarstr.31 36039 Fulda DEUTSCHLAND
Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten
Intexus GmbH
Scharnweberstr. 69
12587 Berlin
Adresse des Vertretungsberechtigten
Herr []
Scharnweberstr. 69
12587 Berlin

#3
Tel.: 09009000-1214
Reg.-Nr.: 90090001214-1467102 vom :  Aug 4 2004 12:33PM
Adressierungsmerkmal : jump.intexus.de
Hash - Wert :68A5BA307C8E7CF12C7771250ECFA78C95C34F9B
Dateiname : p2p[p2p-10074,de].exe
Dialer - Version : 1.2.1.15981
Inhalteanbieter : [] GbR [] GbR [] 64572 Büttelborn DEUTSCHLAND
Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten
Adresse des Vertretungsberechtigten
Wie 2

#4
Tel: 09009000-1222
Reg.-Nr.: 90090001222-1456347 vom :  Jul 14 2004 12:37PM
Adressierungsmerkmal : jump.intexus.de
Hash - Wert :EE64394121937FABF9203DA9EC44F4191765D696
Dateiname : Songtexte[sgx-10069,de].exe
Dialer - Version : 1.2.1.13786
Inhalteanbieter : [] (...)
Adresse des Registrierungsverpflichteten
Adresse des Vertretungsberechtigten
Wie 2
_

Mal abgesehen davon, daß die Familie diese Kosten gar nicht bezahlen _kann_ (die Mutter ist Witwe und lebt von einer kleinen Rente, die Tochter ist Schülerin), weiß ich natürlich, daß die Tochter Mist gebaut hat, großen sogar, aber sie war sich natürlich dessen nicht bewußt - und genau darauf basiert ja das Geschäft der [].

Also erzählt mir bitte bitte nicht so Sachen wie "Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht", denn das wissen wir nun selber.

Es ging dann so weiter:

*Nachdem die Telekom-Rechnung abgebucht war, hat die Mutter den Dialer-Teil auf mein Anraten sofort zurückbuchen lassen. Darauf kam - wie erwartet - eine Mahnung der Telekom, welcher wir schriftl. widersprochen haben. Begründung: Wir sind der Meinung, daß das reine Zustandekommen einer Telefonverbindung keine 29,95€ rechtfertigt! Wir möchten zunächst bitte einmal wissen, welchen Mehrwert dieser Mehwertedienstleister denn überhaupt geleistet hat?

Mir ist schon klar, daß im rechtlichen Sinne ein Vetrag zustandegekommen war. Aber es ist doch 100% offensichlich, daß hier reine [] ihr Werk tun, die es darauf anlegen, unerfahrenen Computer-Nutzern für rein gar nichts so viel Kohle aus der Tasche zu ziehen, wie nur irgend geht. Wie ist es zu erklären, daß in einer Sekunde jemand am PC 30€ loswerden kann? Oder innerhalb weniger Minuten 480€? Gibt es nicht in Deutschland sowas wie Verbraucherschutz, oder ist dem [] tatsächlich Tur und Tor geöffnet?


Die Geschichte ging dann so weiter:

Heute sprach ich ca. 30 Min. mit einem Telekom-Sachbearbeiter. Er teilte mir mit, daß drei verschiedene Nummern gewählt worden waren (dies war auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis nicht ersichtlich, da die hinteren vier Ziffern ge-x-t sind).  Ich ging bis zu dem Zeitpunkt von nur einem Dialer aus, fand aber hinterher die drei anderen. Der Telekom-Sachbearbeiter wollte die Hash-Werte auch der drei anderen Dialer haben. Soll er kriegen. Insgesamt zeigte er sich zwar gesprächsbereit, aber es wird darauf hinauslafen, daß die Telekom das Geld weiter einfordern wird, weil alle Dialer registriert und damit rechtens sind.

Ich fragte den Telekom-Sachbearbeiter, was denn eigentlich die Telekom mit der Sache zu tun habe, da meines Wissens seit August 2003 der Mehrwertedienstanbieter sein Geld selber einklagen muß! Der Telekom-Sachbearbeiter verneinte dies und meinte, die Telekom habe bereits dem Mehrwertedienstanbieter die 480€ gezahlt und würde sich daher bei uns das Geld zurückholen. Ist das wirklich so???

Desweiteren wollte ich vom Telekom-Sachbearbeiter wissen, für welche Dienstleistung genau denn überhaupt Anspruch auf so viel Geld bestünde? Dies, so der Telekom-Sachbearbeiter, könne er mir natürlich nicht sagen, da die Telekom lediglich Vermieter der Nummer ist und mit dem Dienst ansich ja nichts zu tun hat. Meiner Meinung nach versteckt sich der Diensteanbieter hinter der Telekom, und die Telekom weist jede Auskunft zur Sache von sich. Schöne []! Der Sachbearbeiter bot mir noch an, ich könne mich ja direkt an den Mehrwertedienstanbieter wenden, die Adresse sei ja bekannt. Ich fand diesen Vorschlag ein wenig sarkastisch, schließlich ist von der Seite wohl kaum Hilfe zu erwarten!*

Das ist die Geschichte soweit, und hier brauche ich ein wenig Rechtshilfe.

Einen Anwalt können wir uns nicht leisten, und die Kosten werden wir auch nicht übernehmen (können).

Ich hätte zunächst mal ein paar Fragen: 

1. Muß nicht der Mehrwertedienstanbieter sein Geld direkt beim Kunden einklagen? Was genau ist die Rolle der Telekom in diesem Spiel?

In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich unter dialerundrecht.de/urteile2.htm Folgendes gefunden:

"_Der Netz-Betreiber ist nicht Inhaber einer entsprechenden Mehrwertdienste-Forderung und kann diese daher auch nicht abtreten. Inhaber der Forderung ist vielmehr der jeweilige Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter._"


2. Rechtfertigt das reine Zustandekommen einer Verbindung 29,95€, oder muß nicht wenigstens eine gewisse Gegenleistung, z.B. ein Download oder wenigstens der gewünschte Songtext erfolgt sein?

In diesem Zusammenhang habe ich unter dialerundrecht.de/urteile2.htm Folgendes gefunden:

"_Der Netz-Betreiber ist beweispflichtig für die Inanspruchnahme der Leistung._"

Wo ist der Beweis? Und für welche Leistung überhaupt?


3. Auch habe ich dort Folgendes gefunden:

"_Entgelt von mehr als 4 Euro pro Minute für Telefondienstleistung ist sittenwidrig hoch_"

Wenn 4€ pro Minute sittenwidrig hoch ist, was sind dann 29,95€ pro Einwahl? Eine Einwahl dauert den Buchtteil einer Sekunde.


Vielen Dank schonmal für jede ernstgemeinte Hilfe!

Gruß, Speedy!

*[Virenscanner: Namen sowie einige Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (7 Dezember 2004)

Sorry, ich dachte, ich wäre eingeloggt gewesen, wollte natürlich nicht als Gast posten.

Gruß, Speedy.


----------



## Der Jurist (7 Dezember 2004)

Da hilft zunächst: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

Übrigens Rechtsberatung geht hier nicht, weil das durch das RechtsberatungsG verboten ist.

Hier kannst Du nur aus Erfahrungen anderer  lernen.

Bei der Beweislastproblematik bitte den Thread ganz lesen. Es ist technisch mittlerweile möglich, einen Dialer gegen den anderen auf dem PC auszutauschen. Der verbleibende ist dann registriert und arbeitet sauber.

Ferner musst Du zwischen Verbindungsvertrag (Telefongespräch) und Mehrwertvertrag unterscheiden, was die Telekom bis heute wohl noch nicht ganz geschnallt hat.


----------



## Rex Cramer (7 Dezember 2004)

Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Tel.: 09009000-1214


Siehe dazu P2P-Thread. Über diese Nummer sind nachweisbar eine unüberschaubare Menge unregistrierter Dialer im Umlauf. Dennoch wird von der Telekom weiter fleißig Inkasso betrieben. Falls es ein nächstes Telefonat mit der Service-Hotline geben sollte: Einfach mal den netten Mitarbeiter damit konfrontieren.



			
				Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Also erzählt mir bitte bitte nicht so Sachen wie "Dummheit schützt vor Strafe nicht", denn das wissen wir nun selber.


Nein, auf dieser Dummheit basiert ja das Geschäftsmodell.



			
				Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind der Meinung, daß das reine Zustandekommen einer Telefonverbindung keine 29,95€ rechtfertigt!


Die Meinung wird hier auch vertreten. Um die richtigen Fragen zu stellen: Wie ist es möglich, in so kurzer Zeit Mehrwerte abzurufen, die die Vergütung auch noch rechtfertigen? Du hast ja weiter oben dazu geschrieben, dass die Tochter keinen Erfolg bei ihrer Suche gehabt hat. Suchmaschinenvermüllung ist neben der Dummheit unbefangener Leute ja auch Geschäftsmodell. Nicht selten wird da mit Suchbegriffen hantiert, die zu guten Rankings bei Google führen, aber keine Rückschlüsse auf die tatsächlichen (meist minderwertigen) Inhalte zulassen.



			
				Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist schon klar, daß im rechtlichen Sinne ein Vetrag zustandegekommen war.


Also mir ist das überhaupt nicht klar, wenn sich die Tochter über die entstehenden Kosten nicht bewusst war. Die Bezugs- und Aktivierungsfenster sind in der Regel deutlich mehr einwahlfreudig als informationsorientiert ausgestaltet. Man darf sich da auch fragen, ob es bei Dropcharge (so heißt das, wenn bei einer Einwahl sofort ein ganzer Batzen Geld fällig wird) überhaupt vollständige Preisangaben auf derzeit registrierten Dialern existieren.



			
				Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Der Telekom-Sachbearbeiter wollte die Hash-Werte auch der drei anderen Dialer haben. Soll er kriegen.


Wenn jemand etwas von mir haben will, sollte er sich eigentlich auch um die notwendigen Nachweise kümmern, die seine Forderung belegen. Mir kommt das immer spanisch vor, wenn er das überhaupt nicht kann und mir dann auch noch lästige, zeitintensive Detektivarbeit unterschieben will. Wenn der Herr die Hashwerte haben will, dann legt das doch den Verdacht nahe, dass er bzw. die Telekom überhaupt nicht weiß, welcher Mehrwert für die verlangte Vergütung erbracht worden sein soll, oder? Vielleicht einfach mal unverbindlich im nächsten Telefonat anfragen, ob die Telekom das wirklich nicht weiß. Schließlich will sie den Diensteanbieter ja für irgendwas bereits bezahlt haben, wie man Dir erklärt hat:



			
				Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Der Telekom-Sachbearbeiter verneinte dies und meinte, die Telekom habe bereits dem Mehrwertedienstanbieter die 480€ gezahlt und würde sich daher bei uns das Geld zurückholen. Ist das wirklich so???


Siehe oben. Legst Du für Deinen Nachbarn eben mal 480€ für ein Nachnahmepaket vor, wenn Du nicht weißt, ob er´s haben wollte und was drin ist? Kriegst Du von der Bank einen Kredit, ohne dass sie vorher Deine Bonität geprüft hat und weiß, wofür dieser Kredit überhaupt verwendet werden soll? Das Argument ist bei den Hotlines übrigens ausgesprochen beliebt, wird aber seltenst in einem offenen Schriftwechsel so klar angebracht.



			
				Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> weil alle Dialer registriert und damit rechtens sind.


Oh. Schaue dazu bitte einmal hier
_"Die Registrierung von Dialern bei der Reg TP stellt kein Gütesiegel dar. ... *Eine Rechtskonformitätsprüfung findet nicht statt.*_"



			
				Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren wollte ich vom Telekom-Sachbearbeiter wissen, für welche Dienstleistung genau denn überhaupt Anspruch auf so viel Geld bestünde? Dies, so der Telekom-Sachbearbeiter, könne er mir natürlich nicht sagen, da die Telekom lediglich Vermieter der Nummer ist und mit dem Dienst ansich ja nichts zu tun hat.


Du merkst schon, dass die Argumentation des Sachbearbeiters mit dem Versuch vergleichbar ist, gewisse Tiere, die gerne in schlammigen Gewässern hausen, einzufangen? Wenn man sich die Telefonrechnung anschaut, ist diese ja meist unterteilt: Man findet dort die Verbindungsentgelte der Telekom selbst und dahinter die, der anderen Netzbetreiber. Warum tauchen bestimmte Mehrwertnummern dann als Unterkategorie bei den Telekom-Entgelten auf, wenn man doch gar nicht weiß, was da verkauft wird oder diese gar vermietet haben will? Warum will dann der Mieter nicht das Geld haben? Alles nicht wirklich rund in der Argumentation, oder?



			
				Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sachbearbeiter bot mir noch an, ich könne mich ja direkt an den Mehrwertedienstanbieter wenden, die Adresse sei ja bekannt. Ich fand diesen Vorschlag ein wenig sarkastisch, schließlich ist von der Seite wohl kaum Hilfe zu erwarten!


Hä? Wer will denn eigentlich von wem überhaupt Geld haben? Der Vorschlag ist nicht sarkastisch, der ist dämlich. Selbst wenn ich gestern bei Aldi einkaufen war, kann ich heute noch auf der Rechnung nachschauen, was ich alles in meinem Einkaufskorb hatte. Wäre doch toll, wenn das auch der Telefonrechnung zu entnehmen wäre, wenn man schon mit sowas Geld verdienen möchte: "Am xx.11.2004 wurden von Ihrem Telefonanschluss 2 Songtexte von 50 Cent abgerufen, 3 Weihnachstgrußkarten und noch 4 nette Malvorlagen. Dafür erlauben wir uns, 269,55€ in Rechnung zu stellen." - Dafür könnte ich mir die komplette CD inklusive Songbook kaufen und noch mal ordentlich in der Buchhandlung um die Ecke zuschlagen. Und: Die Frage nach Wucher und/oder Sittenwidrigkeit wäre dann durchaus berechtigt.




p.s.: Du solltest Dich eingehend mit der Suchfunktion auseinandersetzen. Hier im Forum gibt es viele wertvolle Tipps (gerade der von Jurist) und mit Sicherheit kannst Du den von Dir geschilderten Sachverhalt im einen oder anderen Topic in ähnlicher Form wiederfinden. Allerdings solltest Du Dir darüber im Klaren sein, dass bei einer Forderung über 480€ der Gang zum Anwalt nur nahe gelegt werden kann. Alternativ kann man sich auch vorab bei einer Verbraucherzentrale informieren.


----------



## Antidialer (7 Dezember 2004)

Kann es sein, das hier einige Postings verlorengegangen sind?


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2004)

Gleiche Frage fragend.  

Aber eigentlich ist´s auch wurscht (mir jedenfalls). 8)


----------



## BenTigger (7 Dezember 2004)

Hier gehen keine Postings verloren.

Entweder du hast keines gespeichert oder es  wird in nichtöffentliche Bereiche  
verschoben, wenn sie  gegen Gesetze verstossen und/oder juristische Konsequenzen
 hervorrufen  können  und dadurch  das Forum gefährden.


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Dezember 2004)

Und zum ersten Thread: Beim örtlichen Amtsgericht gibt's Beratungshilfe für wirtschaftlich schwache Bürger - ggf. auch Prozesskostenhilfe. 

Man ist nicht rechts(anwalts)los, wenn man kein Geld hat.

Ob hier allerdings Erfolgsaussichten bestehen, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Dezember 2004)

Vielen Dank für alle Antworten schonmal!

Leider bin ich genau so schlau wie vorher. Wie ist denn das nun? Darf die Telekom für den Dienstanbieter eintreiben? Wir würden nämlich lieber gegen den Dienstanbieter einen Prozess bestreiten, als gegen die Telekom. Die Telekom hat vor Gericht immerhin den Ruf einer seriösen Firma. Muß nicht der, der das Geld eintreibt, auch eine Leistung nachweisen? Wenn ich in ein Geschäft gehe, bekomme ich eine Quittung, was genau ich wofür erhalten habe. Was genau bedeutet der Satz: "Der Netz-Betreiber ist beweispflichtig für die Inanspruchnahme der Leistung."? Rechtfertigt das reine Zustandekommen einer Verbindung so viel Geld? Die Gerichtsurteile, soweit ich sie vertehe, scheinen alle verbraucherfreundlich zu sein. Sind unsere Chancen tatächlich schlecht?

Vielen Dank.

Gruß, Speedy.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Dezember 2004)

> Darf die Telekom für den Dienstanbieter eintreiben?


Die Telekom ist zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen. Das dürfte auch der Rechnung zu entnehmen sein. Allerdings treibt sie bei dieser Rufnummer für niemanden ein, sondern stellt die Rechnung in eigenem Namen. Wenn Du zufällig den Akte-04-Beitrag heute gesehen hast, wird Dir aufgefallen sein, dass dort auffällig oft die Endnummer 1214 zu sehen war und auch der Vertreter der Regulierungsbehörde andeutete, dass dort etwas im Gange ist.

Katzenhais Ratschlag würde ich bei der Höhe der strittigen Summe auf jeden Fall annehmen


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (8 Dezember 2004)

Ich habe heute Vormittag nochmal mit dem Telekom-Mann gesprochen. Da die Dialer sowieso alle registriert sind, wollte er die Hash-Werte gar nicht mehr haben (wozu auch?)

Ich habe nochmal unseren Standpunkt deutlich gemacht. Er bat mich dann, die Frau soll ihn nochmal persönlich anrufen (ich bin ja nur ihr Berater in Sachen PC).

Ich denke die Strategie ist ganz deutlich: Sein Ziel ist es, sie zu bequatschen, die Rechnung zu bezahlen, woran er bei mir ja gescheitert ist. Er hat mir gegenüber auch schon durchblicken lassen, daß eine gütliche Einigung ("Kulanz" nannte er das) möglich wäre, wonach von den 16 Dropcharge-Verbindungen drei von ihr zu bezahlen wären. Das wären immer noch knapp 90€.

Ob sie sich auf ein solches oder ähnliches "Entgegenkommen" einlassen wird, muß sie letztendlich selbst entscheiden - ich werde ihr aber davon abraten. Ich bleibe bei meinem Standpunkt, daß man solche "Geschäfte" schon aus Prinzip nicht unterstützen darf. Ich würde an ihrer Stelle jedenfalls bis zum Äußersten gehen!

Mal sehen, wie sich die weiteren Gespräche entwickeln.

Ich wäre immer noch über Informationen zu dem Thema, inwieweit die Telekom hier den Vermittler zwischen Dienstanbieter und Verbraucher spiele darf, und warum nicht die Telekom das ganze einfach an den Dienstanbieter abgibt, dankbar! Jeder Link zu dem Thema ist willkommen.

Schließlich heißt es:

"Der Netz-Betreiber ist nicht Inhaber einer entsprechenden Mehrwertdienste-Forderung und kann diese daher auch nicht abtreten. Inhaber der Forderung ist vielmehr der jeweilige Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter."

Was bedeutet das?

Danke, Speedy

P.S.: Warum wurden eigentlich die Namen oben in meinem ersten Posting gelöscht? Diese Namen sind doch kein Staats-Geheimnis, sondern ich habe sie selbst im Internet von der RegTP-Datenbank per Hashwert ermittelt, was jeder nachvollziehen kann?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Dezember 2004)

@speedy gonzales: ist das der gleiche Fall wie dieser hier?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7373

falls ja: ich habe schon damals auf die Kombination von Intexusdialer & GN-Dialer hingewiesen (rufnummernkombi 090090001214 & 090090001530 )
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=76330#76330
s.a.
Beitrag eines Gasts 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=77815#77815
siehe auch
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7393&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Falls du der damalige Fall bist, möchte ich auch die technisch versiertere Gemeinde hier um eine Überprüfung meiner damaligen postings bitten.


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (8 Dezember 2004)

@Aka-Aka: Ja ich bin das, ich hatte mein Problem damals in mehreren Foren geschrieben und auch im Usenet und ganz vergessen, daß ich mich hier auch angemeldet hatte. Ich hab gestern auch schon versucht, meinen überzähligen Account abzumelden, habe aber noch nichtmal mehr mein Paßwort von damals parat. Also big sorry, und falls einer von den Mods hier mitliest, der alte Account kann gerne gelöscht werden.

Ich war damals aus deinen sehr technischen Postings übrigens nicht so recht schlau geworden, was aber an mir liegt, nicht an dir. Ich werd deine Links gleich mal studieren und versuchen, da durchzusteigen, Aka-Aka, thx!


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2004)

Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> ... ich werde ihr aber davon abraten. Ich bleibe bei meinem Standpunkt, daß man solche "Geschäfte" schon aus Prinzip nicht unterstützen darf. Ich würde an ihrer Stelle jedenfalls bis zum Äußersten gehen!


Wenn sie das "Friedensangebot" der T-Com nicht annimmt, dann geht die T-Com bis an das Äußerste, das ist Dir hoffentlich klar, oder? Du hattest zuvor bereits geschrieben, dass die Dame keinen Anwalt einschalten kann, also wird der Weg des Widerstandes doch ziemlich holprig für sie.
Ohne den EVN zu kennen, nehme ich an, dass von den 16 Verbindungen, die freiwillig von der T-Com gekürzt werden (das nennt man Kulanz, da dafür keine Notwendigkeit besteht), die unmittelbar aufeinander folgend und nur von sehr kurzer Dauer sind (wenige Sekunden). Übrig bleiben dabei wahrscheinlich drei längere Sessions, die dem ersten Anschein nach (für die T-Com) auch einen bezogenen Content in sich bargen.

Irgendwie fällt mir in solchen Situationen immer wieder der Spuch von dem "_Spatz in der Hand statt der Taube auf dem Dach_" ein.

@ Mods,

kann mir nochmal jemand mein verschobenes Posting aus diesem Thread vom 07.12. per PN zuschicken?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie das "Friedensangebot" der T-Com nicht annimmt, dann geht die T-Com bis an das Äußerste, das ist Dir hoffentlich klar, oder?


Sie schicken keine Schlägertrupps ins Haus und sie zünden es auch nicht an. Wenn man sich richtig verhält, dürfen die noch nicht einmal den Anschluss sperren. Wie "das Äußerste" ausschaut, kann man sich hier im Forum doch zur Genüge anschauen. Inhaltsleere und argumentationsfreie Mahnschreiben von hier sehr wohlbekannten Anwaltskanzleien.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn sie das "Friedensangebot" der T-Com nicht annimmt, dann geht die T-Com
> bis an das Äußerste, das ist Dir hoffentlich klar, oder?


Ist das wahr , das die Telekom jetzt schon  russische Inkassobüros einschaltet,
 muß ich um mein Leben fürchten?  Sollte ich nicht lieber schon ein Ausreisevisum beantragen.
Wohin sollte man ausreisen?  am besten ein Land mit dem kein Auslieferungsabkommen besteht 

*Zitter*


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie "das Äußerste" ausschaut...


Das war übrigens ein an Speedys Posting angelehnter Ausdruck.





			
				Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich würde an ihrer Stelle jedenfalls bis zum Äußersten gehen ...





			
				haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Wie "das Äußerste" ausschaut, kann man sich hier im Forum doch zur Genüge anschauen.


Das mag schon sein aber nimmt man die Dialerprobleme seit letztem Frühjar her, so gibt es da wahrscheinlich kaum abgeschlossene Verfahren durch T-Com´s Seiler & Co. - d. h. für mich, über laufende, zivile Verfahren gibt es auch hier keine authentischen Ergebnisse - abgesehen von freiwilligen Zahlungen der Betroffenen oder kulanten Rückerstattungen. Meiner Erfahrung nach braucht es bis zu einer zivilen Entscheidung ein gutes Jahr.




			
				Verängstigt schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Nimm das > HIER <


----------



## haudraufundschluss (9 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Erfahrung nach braucht es bis zu einer zivilen Entscheidung ein gutes Jahr.


Meiner Erfahrung nach kommt das nicht zuletzt auf den Terminplan des jeweiligen Amtsgerichts an. Wenn ich als Kläger will, bringe ich das alles viel schneller auf den Weg. Warum die einschlägig bekannten Anwaltskanzleien aber plötzlich eine solche Geduld aufbringen, die verirrten Kinderlein auf den rechten Weg zurück zu schieben, liegt doch auf der Hand: Schlechte Rechtsprechung für die eigene Sache wollen die nicht unnötig fördern.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Dezember 2004)

Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd deine Links gleich mal studieren und versuchen, da durchzusteigen, Aka-Aka, thx!


 nee. Lass mal. Was da hauptsächlich drin steht, ist für (d)einen KONKRETEN EINZELFALL ziemlich unerheblich. MIr ging's nur um eine (Zu)ordnung.


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (10 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit rechnen wir.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne den EVN zu kennen, nehme ich an, dass von den 16 Verbindungen, die freiwillig von der T-Com gekürzt werden (das nennt man Kulanz, da dafür keine Notwendigkeit besteht) ...



Sollten wir Recht bekommen, wovon ich ausgehe, da ich noch an das Gute glaube, dann ist das keine Kulanz sondern eine Frechheit. Für Null Gegenleistung gibt's auch Null Cent.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Irgendwie fällt mir in solchen Situationen immer wieder der Spuch von dem "_Spatz in der Hand statt der Taube auf dem Dach_" ein.



Wir nehmen ja nichts. Wir sind blos nicht bereit, für nichts Geld zu verschenken.

Im übrigen habe ich heute ganz nebenbei erfahren, daß die Dame eine Rechtschutzversicherung hat. Ich hoffe, das wird die Sache erleichtern.

Lieben Gruß, Speedy.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2004)

Na dann, Euch viel Erfolg! Berichte mal hier weiter, wie die Sache ausgeht.


----------



## galdikas (10 Dezember 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ]Vor ein paar Wochen surfte die 18-jährige Tochter einer sehr guten Freundin von mir mit ihrem PC im Internet (...).  Nach Aussage der in technischen Dingen völlig unkundigen Tochter (...)  wollte sie einen Sontext haben, und ist über Google auf dieser Dialer-Seite (vielleicht waren's auch mehrere Seiten, so genau läßt sich das alles nicht mehr rekonstruieren) gelandet. Dort ist sie dann aber aber nicht zum Ziel gekommen - daher auch die diversen Einwahlen. Am Ende hat sie es aufgegeben.
> 
> [ Rechnung: 480 Euro ]
> 
> Mir ist schon klar, daß im rechtlichen Sinne ein Vetrag zustandegekommen war.



Es ist überhaupt nicht klar, wer hier weshalb berechtigt sein sollte, 480 Euro (von wem auch immer) verlangen zu dürfen.

Einigermaßen sicher dürfte lediglich sein, daß die Mutter mit ihrem Anschlußnetzbetreiber (T-Com?)  einen "normalen" Telekommunikationsvertrag hat ( Inhalt: Telekommunikationsdienstleistungen), und mit einem Internet-Provider ( T-Online? ) einen Vertrag über Internet-Zugangsdienstleistungen. Wenn von ihrem Anschluß aus Vertragsdienste des einen oder anderen Vertragspartners in Anspruch genommen worden wären, dann könnte die Mutter ihre Zahlungspflicht zumindest nicht mit dem Argument verweigern, daß 

- entweder gar keine wirksame Bestellung der Vertragsdienste vorgelegen hätte (etwa weil jemand versehentlich die falsche Kurzwahltaste betätigt hat), 

- die Bestellung von einer minderjährigen Tochter, oder einer nicht (mehr) zurechnungsfähigen Großmutter veranlaßt worden sei.

( Etwas anderes könnte dann gelten, wenn der Mutter die Bestellung dieser Leistungen bei ihren Vertragspartnern schuldlos nicht zugerechnet werden könnte - z.B. wenn Einbrecher von ihrem Telefon aus Ferngespräche führen, oder wenn räuberische Einbrecher ihre Internet-Zugangskennung erpressen und von ihrem Wohnzimmer aus im Internet herumsurfen. Die Mutter bräuchte dann weder das Telefongespräch zur Bestellung des Flucht-Taxis zu zahlen, noch könnte ihr Internet-Provider ihr die "Surfzeit" der Räuber in Rechnung stellen.)

Aus welchem Vertragsverhältnis nun aber die 480-Euro-Forderung entstanden sein soll, ist nicht ohne weiteres offensichtlich. Es steht wohl fest, daß sie nicht aus der Erbringung einer (Dienst-)Leistung zur Erfüllung eines von der Mutter mit ihrem Anschlußnetzbetreiber und Internetzugangs-Provider geschlossenen Vertrags ( über Telekommunikations-Dienstleistungen und/oder Internet-Zugangsdienste) entstammen kann. Denn weder hat die Tochter etwa ein mehrstündiges Überseee-Ferngespräch geführt, noch eine Verbindung zu einer Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummer zu *zwischen Mutter und Anschlußnetzbetreiber* vereinbarten Tarifen bestellt, noch hat sie (von der Mutter) vereinbarte Vertrags-Dienste des Internet-Zugangsproviders in solchem Ausmaß in Anspruch genommen. Die Telekom möchte bequemerweise gerne eine andere Ansicht vertreten und die fragliche Leistung einem Vertrag(sverhältnis) zurechnen, aus welchem sie selbst(!) vertraglich vergütungsberechtigt sei:


			
				Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Ferner musst Du zwischen Verbindungsvertrag (Telefongespräch) und Mehrwertvertrag unterscheiden, was die Telekom bis heute wohl noch nicht ganz geschnallt hat.
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=84722#84722



Bevor also für die fraglichen Mehrwert-Dienstleistungen überhaupt ein Zahlungsanspruch in Höhe von 480 Euro dadurch entstanden sein könnte, daß diese Leistung(en) erbracht wurden ( was einfachere Gemüter immer geneigt sind als allererstes anzuzweifeln, um den Grund ihrer von der Gegenseite behaupteten Zahlungsverpflichtung zu erschüttern), müßte doch erst mal die Frage aufgeworfen und beantwortet werden, ob, und wenn ja wie überhaupt die behauptete Vereinbarung ( Erbringung von "Mehrtwert"-Diensten (welchen Inhalts auch immer) gegen Vergütung von 480 Euro) wirksam getroffen worden sein soll.

Entweder ist gar nicht erst ein Vertrag zustandegekommen, weil keine der beiden Frauen hier mit dem Bewußtsein hantiert hatte, eine Äußerung mit dieser Bedeutung abgeben zu wollen. In aller Regel wird dann dem "Anderen" aber zugestanden, diese "ungewollte" Bestellung gleichwohl als bewußte und gewollte Erklärung auffassen zu dürfen (nämlich des  Inhalts, daß der (sich ungewollt) Äußernde eine Dienste-Bestellung aufgibt), wenn 

- der Äußernde mit der gehörigen Sorgfalt hätte erkennen können, daß (und wie) seine Äußerungen beim anderen "ankommen",

- der Andere den Umständen nach ein berechtigtes Vertrauen haben durfte, daß in den fraglichen, bei ihm eintreffenden Äußerungen eine willensmängelfreie, d.h. eine für ihn bestimmte, bewußte und gewollte Bestellung seiner Dienste zum Ausdruck kommt.

(Nur) Dann also darf der "Bestellungsempfänger" seine Leistungen in gutem Glauben in der Vorstellung erbringen, er führe damit eine gewollte Bestellung seiner Vertragsleistung aus und erlange demgemäß einen Vergütungsanspruch in der vereinbarten Höhe. Unter welchen Umständen ein Mehrwertdienste-Anbieter ein solches gerechtfertigtes Vertrauen in den Bestell-Charakter von Anwahlen seiner Mehrwertdienste-Nummer haben könnte, dürfte wohl sehr vom konkreten Einzelfall abhängen. Allein das Argument "Verwendung eines registrierten Dialers" wird dafür meiner Ansicht nach nicht ausreichen können.

Doch selbst wenn das Zustandekommen eines Vertrag nicht schon daran scheitert, daß es am sogenannten Erklärungsbewußtsein der vermeintlichen "Bestellerin" mangelt ( leider glaubte der BGH in seiner jüngsten Mehrwertdienste-Entscheidung, die Frage offenlassen zu dürfen, ob bei einer dialerveranlaßten heimlichen Anwahl einer Mehrwertdienste-Rufnummer ein Vertrag bereits *deswegen* nicht (d.h. noch nie) bestand, weil es dann schon an dem (erforderlichen) Erklärungsbewußtsein fehlte:


			
				BGH schrieb:
			
		

> Ebenso bedarf es keiner Entscheidung, ob eine vertragliche Beziehung zwischen der Beklagten und dem Mehrwertdiensteanbieter ausscheidet, weil es bei der Herstellung der Verbindungen zu dem Dienst am Erklärungsbewußtsein des Sohnes der Beklagten fehlte, (...)
> 
> http://www.dialerundrecht.de/Entscheidungen/bgh040304.htm



), selbst dann könnte man der Ansicht sein, daß eine Vereinbarung (so man sie denn für geschlossen erachten wollte) von Anfang an per Gesetz unwirksam sein könnte:

_Nichtig ist insbesondere ein Rechtsgeschäft, durch das jemand unter Ausbeutung der (...) der Unerfahrenheit (....) eines anderen sich oder einem Dritten für eine Leistung Vermögensvorteile versprechen oder gewähren lässt, die in einem auffälligen Missverhältnis zu der Leistung stehen._

Doch sogar auch dann noch, wenn man annehmen wollte, daß weder aufgrund von Willensmängeln bereits eine wirksame Bestellerklärung ausscheide, noch daß eine wucherische Ausbeutung einer Unerfahrenheit ein geschlossenes Rechtsgeschäft schon von Beginn an nichtig machen würde, auch dann könnte ein (vorerst einmal) wirksam zustandegekommener Vertrag u.U. dann rückwirkend anfechtbar sein, wenn die vertragschließende Bestellerklärung durch arglistige Täuschung erschlichen worden wäre.

gal.


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (10 Dezember 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> - die Bestellung von einer minderjährigen Tochter, oder einer nicht (mehr) zurechnungsfähigen Großmutter veranlaßt worden sei.



Die Tochter ist zwar 18 und damit volljährig, aber genau genommen tatsächlich nicht zurechnungsfähig, wenn es um Computer geht. Sie hatte überhaupt keinen Plan von dem, was sie da eigentlich machte. Eine willentliche Erklärung, daß sie die Mutter bei der Aktion mit 480€ bzw überhaupt einem Cent außer der normalen Minutentarife des Call by Call Providers belastet, hat sie ganz sicher nicht abgegeben. Sie hat den Preis im Kleingedruckten schlicht überlesen bzw aus Unkenntnis gar nicht wahrgenommen.

Kann man da etwas machen?

Danke, Speedy.


----------



## A John (10 Dezember 2004)

Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Sie hat den Preis im Kleingedruckten schlicht überlesen bzw aus Unkenntnis gar nicht wahrgenommen.
> 
> Kann man da etwas machen?


In der "Mehrwert"nummern-Szene bewegt sich vieles in einer rechtlichen Grauzone und hart am Rande der Legalität.
Was zulässig oder angreifbar ist, wird noch für lange Zeit die Juristen in Lohn und Brot halten. Selbst die Berufung auf ergangene Urteile ist keineswegs eine sichere Bank. Die Gerichte beurteilen nicht selten identische Sachverhalte exakt gegenteilig.

Wenn Du angreifen willst, sind IMO 3 Dinge für den Erfolg entscheidend:
1. Glück. 2. Dein Durchhaltewille und der Füllstand Deiner Kriegskasse und 3. Erfahrung und Cleverness Deines Anwaltes. (In dieser Reihenfolge).
Grundsätzlich wage ich zu behaupten, dass Du ohne einen sehr fähigen und engagierten Anwalt selbst dann chancenlos bist, wenn die Rechtslage klar für Dich spricht.
Die Unwissenheit von Usern und Richtern ist das wichtigste Betriebskapital der Branche.


----------



## technofreak (10 Dezember 2004)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Die Unwissenheit von Usern und Richtern ist das wichtigste Betriebskapital der Branche.


Die Unwissenheit der  Richter nimmt erfreulicherweise immer weiter ab, die Zahl der 
(für die Verbraucher) positiven Urteile steigt ständig. Ob das nur an der der Arbeitsüberlastung bei 
http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm
liegt, dass dort seit dem   04.05.2004 kein einziges Urteil mehr eingestellt wird ,
obwohl aus zuverlässiger Quelle bekannt ist,  dass eine große Zahl  positiver Urteile zugesandt wurde, 
vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.  

tf


----------



## galdikas (10 Dezember 2004)

Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Sie hat den Preis im Kleingedruckten schlicht überlesen bzw aus Unkenntnis gar nicht wahrgenommen.



Das wäre unerheblich, wenn der andere drauf vertrauen durfte, daß sie's nicht überlesen, und nicht in Unkenntnis bestellt hat. Durfte denn die Gegenseite nach Treu und Glauben darauf vertrauen, daß die hemmungslos drauflosklickende Person auf der anderen Seite der Leitung sich bewußt ist, was sie damit tut? Wohl höchstens dann, wenn sich der andere ans (deutsche) Gesetz hält. Und die deutschen Bestimmungen zu Fernabsatz-Verträgen sind in Übereinstimmung mit den Zielen der EU-Fernabsatzrichtlinie auszulegen, zu deren Umsetzung sie erlassen wurden.



			
				EU-Fernabsatzrichtlinie schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verbraucher muss rechtzeitig vor Abschluss eines Vertrags im Fernabsatz über folgende Informationen verfügen:
> 
> c) Preis der Ware oder Dienstleistung einschließlich aller Steuern;
> g) Kosten für den Einsatz der Fernkommunikationstechnik, sofern nicht nach dem Grundtarif berechnet;
> ...



Meiner(!) Ansicht nach können deshalb die deutschen Verbraucherschutzbestimmungen nicht so großherzig verstanden werden, daß als eine klare, verständliche, unzweideutig als kommerziell erkennbare, insbesondere lautere und kinderschützende Informationserteilung schon die Erfüllung der Minimalanforderungen für eine Dialerregistrierung angesehen werden kann.

Mit den "Minimal"-Anforderungen für eine Dialerregistrierung wird ein Dialer-Schwindler zwar dem Registrierungsentzug entgehen können - bevor er sich aber auf eine Schutzwürdigkeit seines Vertrauens in die "Gewolltheit" völlig planloser Bestellungen seiner irregeführten (minderjährigen) Dialer-Kundinnen berufen könnte, müßte er meiner(!) Ansicht nach zuvor erst noch seine Lauterkeit belegen. 

gal.


----------



## A John (10 Dezember 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das nur an der der Arbeitsüberlastung bei
> http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm
> liegt, dass dort seit dem   04.05.2004 kein einziges Urteil mehr eingestellt wird ,[...]


Wer vergeudet schon gerne sein Kapital? :bandit 



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> obwohl aus zuverlässiger Quelle bekannt ist,  dass eine große Zahl  positiver Urteile zugesandt wurde,
> vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


Kennst Du da gute und zuverlässige Bezugsquellen? Ich könnte dann nach und nach ein "Gegengewicht" aufbauen.

Gruss A. John


----------



## Anonymous (10 Dezember 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ob das nur an der der Arbeitsüberlastung bei
> http://www.dialerundrecht.de/urteile.htm
> liegt, dass dort seit dem   04.05.2004 kein einziges Urteil mehr eingestellt wird ,[...]


Der Anwalt dort verfolgt offenbar inzwischen  Kindheitsträume (link leider nur englisch) . Warum wird das eigentlich immer wieder ignoriert und jedesmal wieder verwundert festgestellt, dass der Anwalt dort inzwischen ganz andere Aufgaben erfüllt?


----------



## technofreak (10 Dezember 2004)

phänomenologischer_Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird das eigentlich immer wieder ignoriert und jedesmal wieder verwundert festgestellt, dass der Anwalt dort inzwischen ganz andere Aufgaben erfüllt?


Diess Tatsache ist wohlbekannt und seit Bekanntwerden in unserer Linkliste angemerkt.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2753


> h*tp://www.dialerundrecht.de
> *Urteilssammlung und rechtliche Einschätzungen zur Dialerproblematik.
> Die Anwaltskanzlei  berät Dialeropfer,  aber  auch Dialerbetreiber,
> die Urteilsdatenbank wird anscheinend nicht mehr gepflegt , seit dem Urteil des
> AG Gießen vom 04.05.2004 - Az.: 44 C 22/04 ist kein Urteil mehr eingestellt worden *


tf 

PS: Ironie kommt nicht mit dem Holzhammer....


----------



## drboe (10 Dezember 2004)

galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist überhaupt nicht klar, wer hier weshalb berechtigt sein sollte, 480 Euro (von wem auch immer) verlangen zu dürfen.


Das ist exakt der Punkt, den ich auch immer anzweifle.  Wieso sollte mit der Wahl einer Rufnummer im Selbstwähldienst ein Vertrag mit mir nicht bekannten Dritten zustande kommen? Ob die Nummer von einer Software gewählt wird, die ich bediene - bzw. bei den Betrugsdialern ein Automat - oder ob ich die Nummer am Telefon eintippe: Basis ist m. E. nur der Vertrag mit meinem Telekommunikationsdienstleister. Wenn ich eine Tante, einen Freund oder die Freiwillige Feuerwehr anrufe, wird wohl keiner behaupten, dass ich mit dem Anruf einen Vertrag abgeschlossen habe. Und dass, obwohl der Vorgang völlig dem gleicht, bei dem Dritte meinen, die Hand aufhalten zu dürfen. 

Ist es so kompliziert, Verträge zu schliessen? M. E. gibt es dazu genügend Vorlagen. Wenn ich mit AT&T, BT oder der Telekom einen schriftlichen Vertrag über die weltweite Einwahlmöglichkeit in das Internet abschliesse, dann stellt mir der Partner einen Dialer. Mit meinem Account und einem Passwort mache ich dann jeweils eine Netzanmeldung. Dabei wird zugleich festgestellt, wie die Abrechnung erfolgt (zentral bei Nutzung von Toll Free Nummern). Auf Grund des Vertrags werden die Forderungen auch tatsächlich beglichen, Streit gibt es da nicht. Mittel, auch bis in private Bereiche solche Verträge abzuschliessen, sie online anzubahnen, gibt es genug. Das die Wahl einer Rufnummer den Vertrag nun ersetzen soll, leuchtet mir nicht ein.

Zum Stichwort Fernabsatz: was ist eigentlich mit Widerruf/Rücktritt und den entsprechenden Belehrungen?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (11 Dezember 2004)

Ich verstehe vieles von dem, was Ihr schreibt, nicht, weil ich keine Ahnung von Jura habe. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank, bitte schreibt weiter!

Deshalb habe ich mal eine ganz einfache Frage:

Wenn ich einen Handwerker bestelle, mein Zimmer zu renovieren, bekomme ich eine Rechnung, wo genau aufgelistet ist, was geleistet wurde. Z.B. Tapezieren, Malen usw. Oder bei Karstadt bekomme ich eine Quittung, z.B. in der Form: 1€ für eine Glühbirne, 15€ für Katzenfutter, 10 Euro für eine Musik-CD der Band XYZ.

Im krassen Gegensatz dazu schreibt mir die Telekom lediglich eine Rechnung, wo steht: 16 Verbindungen = 480€. Noch nicht einmal die gewählten Nummern bekomme ich vollständig und damit in einer brauchbaren Form. Wenn ich dann nachfrage, welche Dienstleistung genau in Anspruch genommen wurde (480€ sind immerhin eine Stange Geld), weist man mich ab mit der Begründung, die Telekom vermiete nur die Nummern, sei jedoch für die Inhalte nicht zuständig.

Jetzt mal unter uns: Das hat doch mit einem seriösen Unternehmen nicht im Geringsten mehr etwas zu tun, oder? Mir scheinen das Methoden, die vielleicht für eine mittelamerikanische Bananenrepublik normal wären, aber doch nicht für Deutschland?

Wenn Ihr anderer Meinung seid, laßt es mich bitte wissen!

Gruß, Speedy


----------



## Der Jurist (11 Dezember 2004)

Jein.

Also im Massen- und Centgeschäft Telekommunikation werden verkürzte Rechnungen akzeptiert. Du kannst schließlich den Einzelverbindungsnachweis auf Verlangen bekommen. Weclhe Daten wo und wie gespeichert werden, siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4505 .

Lass Dich also nicht beeindrucken. Halte gegen.


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (17 Dezember 2004)

Ich wollte euch noch berichten, daß der Fall abgeschlossen ist.

Es kam so, wie ich geahnt hatte: Entgegen meines dringenden Anratens, das Ding durchzuziehen und nicht Kleinbei zu geben, hat die Dame sich mit der Telekom darauf geeinigt, 2 der 16 Verbindungen, also 60 statt 480 € zu bezahlen. Der Grund dafür war der, daß die Dame die Sache unbedingt zuende bringen und kein Risiko eingehen wollte.

Angesichts der Tatsache, daß sie eine Rechtschutzversicherung besitzt und die Gerichtsurteile durchweg verbraucherfreundlich und abzockerfeindlich sind, hat sie meiner Meinung nach die 60 € in den Wind geschossen. Aber ich kann ihre Entscheidung auch verstehen - ich hätte mich schon allein aus Prinzip nicht so abspeisen lassen. 60 € sind immerhin ein nettes Abendessen im Restaurant für zwei. Jetzt sitzt irgendwo ein Mensch, der sich die Hände reibt, mal wieder Geld für nichts an einem "Dummen" verdient zu haben. So möchte ich übrigens auch mal mein Geld verdienen. 

Die Geschichte und ihr Ende bedeutet aber auch, daß man auf gar keinen Fall kampflos seine Telekom-Rechnung bezahlen soll. Selbst, wenn man nicht bis vor Gericht gehen will, kann sich ein Gespräch mit dem Telefonanbieter lohnen.


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2004)

Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Der Grund dafür war der, daß die Dame die Sache unbedingt zuende bringen und kein Risiko eingehen wollte.





> ... Spuch von dem "_Spatz in der Hand statt der Taube auf dem Dach_"


----------



## Elke 73 (19 Dezember 2004)

@ Speedy_Gonzales

Das ganze kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.

Meine Schwester (15 Jahre) brauchte für die Schule einen Songtext.
Über Google kamen wir auf eine Seite die, soweit ich weiß, "[edit]" hieß. Als nach zwei Download-versuchen nichts passierte wechselten wir die Seite, wo dann alles klappte.

Jetzt habe ich zwei Rechnungen von "BT" bekommen, einmal ca 170E vom 13-29.9 ( habe ich storniert ), und jetzt knapp 107 E für den 23.9, also einen Tag.

Hab ich mir etwa doch nen Dialer eingefangen? Wenn ja, dann dürften aber trotzdem nur zwei Verbindungen am 13.9 zustandegekommen sein.

Wie geh ich am besten vor? EVN anfordern? RegTN benachrichtigen? Nutzt es mir was, dass meine Schwester Minderjährig ist? 
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar !!!

_URL editiert. sascha _


----------



## sascha (19 Dezember 2004)

> Das ganze kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.



@Elke 73

Willst Du uns hier verar..., oder was? Im anderen Thread erzählst Du uns was von einer ganz plötzlich überhöhten Rechnung, hinter der sicher kein Dialer stecke, und hier kommst Du uns plötzlich mit Songtexten, einer Schwester und einem möglichen Dialer(be)fall. Auf so einen Mist können wir hier wirklich verzichten...


----------



## Dino (19 Dezember 2004)

Sag' mal, Elke, meinst Du nicht auch, dass es besser ist, mit Deinem Problem in einem Thread zu bleiben? in 3 Threads hast Du ja nun schon Dein Thema am Laufen. Es ist etwas müßig für andere, sich die für eine Antwort notwendigen Infos aus mehreren Threads zusammenzuklauben. Weniger ist manchmal mehr.

Update 21:57:
Und wie ich gerade sehe, hat auch schon jemand die Nase voll! Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe, dass Deine Posts keine Verar.... sind, dann hast Du zumindest deutlich bewiesen, dass durch die dezentralisierte Info-Streuung erhebliches Durcheinander entsteht, bei dem keiner Lust hat, sich irgendwie einzubringen!


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2004)

Elke 73 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geh ich am besten vor? EVN anfordern?


Tenor, wie in den zwei anderen Treads, in denen Du Hilfe suchst - EVN anfordern, immer und vor allem hier erstmal posten, was genau auf der Rechung steht.
Elke, es wir Dir kaum jemand Ratschläge geben können, wenn nicht bekannt ist, wo wirklich das Problem liegt. War es eine Dialereinwahl, war es ein Einwahl zu einem Datendienst über Deinen Smartsurfer? Du musst Dich nun unbedingt mit dem Rechnungssteller in Verbindung setzen, damit Du weißt, was Dir wiederfahren ist. Erst wenn das mal klar steht, dann kannste hier Tips erhalten.
Da Du bestimmt bei der T-Com bist, solltest Du mal zuerst bei denen anfragen und den nachträglichen EVN für die Nutzung einer Mehrwertnummer verlangen - sollte es wirklich eine oder mehrere Dialereinwahl/en gewesen sein, dann kann die T-Com, aus der Missbrauchserkenung von 0190/0900er Nummern heraus, auch noch nachträglich den unverkürzten EVN erstellen. Haben die keine Daten, dann handelt es sich um eine Datenverbindung zu einem Internetdienst - den erfragst Du bei Nexnet.


----------



## Reducal (19 Dezember 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Update 21:57:
> Und wie ich gerade sehe, hat auch schon jemand die Nase voll!


...und nun schon 3:1! :roll:


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (19 Dezember 2004)

Um nochmal auf meinen Fall zurückzukommen, ist ja mein Thread 

Ich kann Euren Vergleich mit der Taube auf dem Dach nachvollziehen. Ich sehe hier allerdings weder eine Taube, noch einen Spatz. Alles, was die Dame "bekommen" hat, sind 60 Euro weniger, um es mal absurd auszudrücken. Es ist eine Frage des Standpunktes. Ich würde mich nicht kampflos so abzocken lassen, und ehe ich 60 € für nichts an irgend einen windigen Anwalt in München abdrücke, spende ich mein Geld lieber einer wohlätigen Organisation!


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2004)

Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> ....spende ich mein Geld lieber einer wohlätigen Organisation!


Dann her damit: http://www.computerbetrug.de/amazon/wunschzettel.php?p=0|



			
				Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehe hier allerdings weder eine Taube, noch einen Spatz.


Das ist nicht "_unser_" sondern "_mein_" vergleichendes Sprichwort - sieh´es sportlich! Die ältere Dame, oder wer auch immer, ist auf ein bzw. mehrere Angebote im Internet "reingefallen" - das blöde an der Sache ist, das zumeist zwar schon irgendwo eine Preisangabe steht, ein unbedarfter User dies jedoch als solche nicht interprätiert. Es wird geklickt - egal worauf - Hauptsache man bekommt die Information, hinter der man her ist. Am Ende ist dann das Geschrei recht groß. Wie sich hier gezeigt hat, hatte Deine Bekannte einen wohlwollenden Mitarbeiter im Backoffice ihres Netzbetreibers sitzen. Sicher, man könnte über die verbleibenden 2 Verbindungen streiten - aber, würdest Du, Speedy G., Deine Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass Deine Bekannte einen Preis nicht doch bestätigt hat?


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (21 Dezember 2004)

Hmm, also die Tochter hat den Preis sogar 16 Mal bestätigt. Hatte ich doch alles geschrieben. Zumindest "bestätigt" in dem Sinne, daß der Preis auf dem Bildschirm stand und sie ihn hätte lesen können, wenn sie auch nur eine Spur an Ahnung gehabt hätte!

Das ganze System dieser Dialer-Branche beruht ja auf dieser Fallenstellerei.  Und darauf, daß es überhaupt möglich ist, daß man am PC mit ein paar Klicks und Eingaben binnen Sekunden quasi arm werden bzw sich bis in den Ruin verschulden kann. Dieses muß unbedingt per Gesetz verhindert werden!!!

Jetzt kommen bestimmt wieder einige und sagen "wer vor einem Computer sitzt, muß auch die Folgen tragen" usw. Aber da wären wir wieder bei der Grundsatz-Diskussion, zu der ich im Moment keine Lust verspüre.


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2004)

Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Hmm, also die Tochter hat den Preis sogar 16 Mal bestätigt.....
> 
> 2. Und darauf, daß es überhaupt möglich ist, daß man am PC mit ein paar Klicks und Eingaben binnen Sekunden quasi arm werden kann....
> 
> 3. Dieses muß unbedingt per Gesetz verhindert werden!



zu 1. ....wozu sie niemand gezwungen hat und lesen wird sie wohl können, oder?

zu 2. ....wahrscheinlich aber doch ohne einer Art "automatischer Weiterleitung". Wenn man was im Internet kauft und das Geschäft per Lastschrift oder Kreditkarte abwickelt, dauert die Transaktion auch nicht wirklich viel länger als das Einrichten einer Dialerverbindung. O.K - aus einigen Sekunden werden 1-2 Minuten.

zu 3. .... wir haben bereits Gesetze, die diesen Geschäftsverkehr regeln - siehe dazu auch Sascha´s Beitrag, hier! Im Zuge dessen und gerade bei Verbindungen zu Dialeranbietern, mit denen das Töchterlein betroffen war, wird gerade morgen eine neue Verfügung veröffentlicht, die den Geschäftsverkehr noch intensiver reguliert. Es steht aber zu befürchten, dass auch dann und in Zukunft sowieso es immer wieder Internennutzer geben wird, denen aufpoppende Fenster, anzeigende Hinweise, Sicherheitseinstellungen oder generelle Vorsichtmaßnahmen schnuppe sind - das Internet ist kein rechtsfreier Raum und als Medium mit geschäftsfähigem Charakter hat es sich längst etabliert.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Dezember 2004)

@Reducal:
Hm. Vielleicht solltest Du Saschas Beitrag, auf den Du selbst verlinkt hast, einfach mal lesen...


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2004)

Hab´ ich schon. Der Link ist als Ergänzung gemeint, "_ab Frühjahr strengere Regeln_" heißt doch nicht, dass wir heute keine haben.


----------



## Elke 73 (21 Dezember 2004)

@ Sascha

Nicht das hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht : Ich war der Meinung das da kein Dialer im Spiel war, da ich auch regelmäßig im Regedit und bei den Netzwerkverbindungen nachschaue, und mir nichts aufgefallen war. Als ich jedoch den Bericht von Speedy_Gonzales las erinnerte ich mich daran das meine kleine Schwester auch Songtexte aus dem Net laden wollte, und dabei Probleme hatte. 
Ich werde jetzt erst mal den EVN von BT anfordern, da auf dem der T-com nichts verzeichnet ist, und hoffe das mich das ein wenig weiterbringt!
War keine böse Absicht, bin leider noch nicht so erfahren im net, und
*entschuldige mich bei allen bei denen ich verwirrung gestiftet habe !!*
MfG Elke


----------



## Speedy_Gonzales (21 Dezember 2004)

Reducal, danke für deine Meinung. Dein Problem ist, daß du dich nicht in die Welt von Leuten hineinversetzen kannst, die einen anderen Zugang zu Technik haben, und daß du statt dessen von deiner vermutlich fachkundigen und durch keinerlei Naivität beeinträchtigten Denkweise ausgehst. Vielleicht wäre es für dich sogar einmal ganz erhellend, wenn du Kinder hättest, die im Internet auf Betrüger reingefallen sind, und du deren Telefonrechnung bezahlen mußt, weil sie diese von ihrem Taschengeld nicht selber bezahlen können.

Meiner Meinung nach müßten 0900-Nummern von vornerein gesperrt sein. Wer will kann diese dann ja gerne freischalten lassen. Außerdem begreife ich nicht, wieso es überhaupt möglich sein darf, daß jemand Geld ausgeben darf, daß er gar nicht besitzt. Ich kann mir binnen Minuten Zehntausende Euro zusammenklicken ohne, daß es jemanden interessiert, woher ich das Geld nehme. Bei einer Kreditkarte wird ja auch geprüft, ob das Geld da ist. Größere Beträge per Rechnung darf ich auch nicht bezahlen. Nur bei Dialern ist alles so einfach möglich, deswegen gibt es ja auch diese ganze Problematik.


----------



## Reducal (21 Dezember 2004)

Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Problem ist, daß du dich nicht in die Welt von Leuten hineinversetzen kannst, die einen anderen Zugang zu Technik haben, und daß du statt dessen von deiner vermutlich fachkundigen und durch keinerlei Naivität beeinträchtigten Denkweise ausgehst.


Vielen Dank, für die Blumen! Generell versuche ich hier in der Tat die Sache ziemlich neutral zu sehen. Allerdings ist mir die Situation der Betroffenen Leute sehr wohl bekannt, da ich täglich mit ihnen zu tun habe und in Sachen Dialer meine Brötchen verdiene.



			
				Speedy_Gonzales schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn du Kinder hättest, die im Internet auf Betrüger reingefallen sind, und du deren Telefonrechnung bezahlen mußt...


Kinder, aber ja doch - zum Glück sind da noch ein paar Jahre Zeit, die ich emsig verwenden werde, um möglichst viele Informationen zu sammeln, umzusetzen und anzuwenden, damit die Kids dann relativ sorglos online gehen können. Zugegeben - ein Privileg, dass man nur dadurch erreichen kann, indem man ständig unter Datenstrom steht und das Medium Internet zu seinem zweiten zu Hause gemacht hat - also nicht unbedingt erstrebenswert.


----------



## BenTigger (14 Januar 2005)

Nachricht unpassend zum Thread, daher verschoben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8832


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2005)

*Erfolgreich gegen Intexus vorgegangen!*

Hallo ihr Dialer-Geschädigte!

Auch meine Mutter hatte sich "unwissend" einen Dialer eingefangen und sich 2mal unter der Rufnummer 090090001214 eingewählt. Kosten auf der Telekom-REchnung: 59,90€. Also habe ich mich im Internet über das Mehrwertdienste-Gesetz kundig gemacht. 

Darin habe ich entdeckt, dass die Rufnummer und der Preis für die Einwahl im Einwahlfenster "deutlich und vom Kontrast her abgehoben" darstellt sein muss. In unserem Fall war das nicht so: Auf Preis und Nummer  war in grauer Schrift auf grauem Untergrund hingewiesen. Sehr schwer zu erkennen. 

Also haben wir das Geld von der Bank zurückbuchen lassen und Einspruch erhoben, bei der Telekom und bei der Fa. Intexus (die Anschrift hat die Telekom uns mitgeteilt). Die Telekom hat auch munter gemahnt und ist vom Einzugsverfahren zurückgetreten. Aber wir haben uns nicht unterkriegen lassen... Um keinen Ärger mit der Telekom zu bekommen, haben wir das Geld überwiesen und ein Schreiben an die Telekom geschickt, dass die Zahlung nur unter Vorbehalt erfolgt! 

Danach haben wir uns nur noch mit der Fa. Intexus beschäftigt.  Zunächst haben sie uns auf unseren Einspruch mit einem Standard-Schreiben geantwortet. Als wir dann immer noch nicht locker gelassen haben und Ihnen einen Termin zur Stellungnahme gesetzt hatten, haben sie uns die Hälfte des Betrages angboten. Dann haben wir mit einem Anwalt gedroht. Erst dann hat die Fa. Intexus wortlos den kompletten Betrag zurückerstattet! 

Ein toller Erfolg! War aber auch sehr nerven-aufreibend!

Viel Erfolg beim Einspruch erheben!


----------



## technofreak (17 Januar 2005)

Postings mit allgemeinen Ratschlägen  zum Verhalten im Internet abgetrennt 

siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=89589#89589


----------



## Qoppa (18 Januar 2005)

*Re: Erfolgreich gegen Intexus vorgegangen!*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> *Danach haben wir uns nur noch mit der Fa. Intexus beschäftigt.  Zunächst haben sie uns auf unseren Einspruch mit einem Standard-Schreiben geantwortet. Als wir dann immer noch nicht locker gelassen haben und Ihnen einen Termin zur Stellungnahme gesetzt hatten, haben sie uns die Hälfte des Betrages angboten. Dann haben wir mit einem Anwalt gedroht. Erst dann hat die Fa. Intexus wortlos den kompletten Betrag zurückerstattet!*



Glückwunsch ! ! !

Dies ist wohl der erste Bericht über eine solche Auseinandersetzung, - und er zeigt sehr deutlich, wie die Firma Intexus ihre eigene Rechtsposition in der Sache einschätzt.

Sehr aufschlußreich, - und beispielhaft für weitere Betroffene für ihr Vorgehen!


----------

